# Using circular saw



## boxer1-2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I feel like a schmuck asking this question, and I know I've seen a circular saw used many times and I know how to go about operating the saw, but I forget how you can set the wood or object you will be cutting up. Do you need saw horses or can I rig something up at home. Any help is well appreciated.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

For quicky jobs I keep some sacrificial 2X4's around. You can lay them down on the floor or driveway and put the board to be cut on top of them. Make sure that the board can't flex too much. Most of the time you will need only 3 unless you are cutting less than 1/2" thick material. This will support a 4X8 sheet of plywood for cross cut or rip. To rip, put one 2X centered under the cut line and the others about 9" from each edge. ********BE SURE to set the blade depth to 1/8" deeper than the material being cut.


----------



## boxer1-2 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Purpose of rip*

What is the purpose of the 2x4 underneath the cut line...obviously your making a slit up the middle of the 2x4 but what is that used for and what exactly is ripping in terms of use of the plywood? Cross cutting too not real clear on what that is. I built the baby saw horse or whatever you wanna call it...I just nailed 2-2 1/2 ft. 2x4s on top of each other, then the 2x4s I cut just to test it were sliding so I cut 2 small blocks then nailed them on top to create a backstop. Seems like its gonna work well, Ill cut some more scrap wood on it and see how it goes. Thanks again your help is very appreciated.

Thanks amillion

Sean


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

A 2X underneath the cutline will support the piece being cut on both sides and help prevent the blade from binding and possible kickback. Kickback is what can happen if the blade trys to stop quickly, the saw can come flying back towards you. Always keep a firm grip on the saw and stay away from being directly behind it, just in case.
Ripping is cutting with the grain of the wood and cross cutting is going 90* to it. Sounds like you could use a good book on basic woodworking, look for one next time you are at the box store.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Just be safe.

Take your time and dont rush.

Wear all safety glasses and all other safety equipment.


----------



## pray1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just rember that those sawhorses you built are putting up with the saw weight and depending how far your leaning some of your weight . If they are not sturdy it sure will s.ck if they let go with you off balance holding a 120 volt tiger by the tail.


----------



## CarpenterDon (Jun 28, 2005)

*"Cross-cutting"* is when you cut across the grain or width of the board.

_*"Ripping or a Rip-cut"*_ is when you cut with the grain or down the length of the board.

When cross-cutting with a circular saw you want to use a _*carbide tipped *_40T, 60T, or 80T saw blade (the more teeth the smoother the cut,) and lay your board *"face side up."*

When cross-cutting on a table saw you want to use a *carbide tipped* 60T, 80T, or 100T blade. Lay your board *"face side down"*

_*What is face side?* The face side is the side of the board that you will see or will be exposed to view._

When ripping a board you want to use an 8T, 10T, 16T, 20T, or _"combination"_ _*carbide tipped*_ blade. In this case the fewer the teeth the better for ripping.


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

sean,
I'm a little late with this response but better then none at all. I got this from another handyman site and liked the way it works. Using a couple of pieces of that styrofrom insulation on the ground and then place your wood to cut on top of that. Adjust the saw depth and cut any length you want of plywood or 2 by 4's.

Best of luck and Happy New-Year


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Depending oin the styrofoam it sounds like a good way to:

A) Gum the hell out of your saw

B) Make a cloud of questionably safe dust

C) Simply make a big mess

I think Tetor had it right.... I prefer cutting the stuff while it is a few inches off the ground rather than up on horses in most cases because like pray1 said things can get out of control with a large piece of wood and a powerful saw if somehting moves funny, slips or breaks.

I'll also echo tetor on making damned sure you set that depth correctly.


----------



## gman (Nov 21, 2005)

One important thing is to set the depth of the blade.
Place it along side of the material are going to cut and then only set a few teeth more. Also if you have to cut a big sheet of pylwood you can clamp a straight edge, like 2x4 to keep your cut straight. Also line up the notch on the front of your saw with the line and just go slow.


----------

